# Where did Loaded go?



## AJFour (Tuesday at 20:54)

Hi all

Does anyone know why it’s so hard to get Loaded nic salts? Vape King told me they are no longer stocking it, because someone else obtained exclusive rights to sell, but they couldn’t tell me who. 

Another shop told me it’s no longer being manufactured.

Which is it? Does anybody know?


----------



## Timwis (Tuesday at 22:23)

AJFour said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone know why it’s so hard to get Loaded nic salts? Vape King told me they are no longer stocking it, because someone else obtained exclusive rights to sell, but they couldn’t tell me who.
> 
> ...


I don't know the particulars of Loaded but believe they are/were an American manufactured brand. A lot of American made juices either stopped manufacturing or moved their manufacture to places like the UK due to FDA legislation which makes it very difficult and expensive to get clearance to manufacture e-liquids!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

